
'Time-travel' feature added to drives to fight ransomware attacks - yanzendesigner
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190529180234.htm
======
woliveirajr
If I understood it, keep versions of the files using the fact thar SSD don't
overwrite files unless there isn't blocks available, as they leverage wear.

But I'm curtos curious, it only would work if you have less than half of the
SSD used...

